

Kindle Fire Review: Yes, it's that good - alexwolfe
http://technolog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/11/14/8790557-kindle-fire-review-yes-its-that-good

======
ajg1977
Far more detailed Engadget review: [http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/14/amazon-
kindle-fire-review...](http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/14/amazon-kindle-fire-
review/)

------
cubicle67
here's a not so enthusiastic David Pogue review
[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/14/technology/personaltech/th...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/14/technology/personaltech/the-
fire-aside-amazons-lower-priced-kindles-also-shine.html?pagewanted=all)

~~~
ableal
Pogue incidentally hits an important nail:

 _"Now, choosing an e-reader is a big decision. Each company’s books are in
its own proprietary format, and you can never sell or donate them."_

This also applies to 'appstore' accounts. However many thousands have been
spent, they are not designed to be transfered to heirs or buyers.

~~~
r00fus
It's all about the price: $.99 per app (most common price) or $9.99 for a
book... that and Apps are much more re-usable content than books.

